# How do you know it's old age or something else?



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

My Toby is 8.5 years old and about a month ago was diagnosed (by eliminating other things) with a brain tumor. He had two grand mal seizures 24 hours apart and has been on Phenobarbital since then. No seizures since starting the meds. 

His back legs aren't what they used to be. He doesn't climb on the bed or couch anymore, and after he's been laying down for awhile, he has a hard time getting up, like his back legs won't work or something. 

Our other dog tries to play with him, and you can see in his face he wants to, but he ends up just being knocked over. 

He has always drank a ton of water and urinated a lot, but now it's gotten to the point where he goes out 3 times per night. I feel like I have a newborn baby again with all the night wake ups. 

The other night he was panting really heavily, but I had the window wide open and the fan was on overhead so I don't think it was because he was hot. Then another night he was just whimpering and whining. 

Our vet said he's doing okay, but as his momma, I feel like something is bothering him but I have no idea what. I just wish he could talk and tell me.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry your baby has a brain tumor. Has the vet said anything that maybe the brain tumor is causing these symptoms? 
What about the phenobarbital? Side effects of that maybe. If he has been on Pheno for only a short time, his body may have to get used to it first and thus causing his symptoms. 

Other than that, maybe have some x-rays done of his hips and spine and see if the vet can see any arthritic changes or something explaining his weak hind legs. Maybe he can be put on some NSAIDS and see if that helps him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Toby is beautiful, I'm so sorry about the Brain Tumor. 

He could be experiencing side effects from the Medication or he may be in pain. 
Your instincts are already telling you that you feel something is not right. I would go with them and have more tests and perhaps X rays taken. Not uncommon for the Old Golds to have arthritis. My bridge boy took Tramadol for his. 

Hope you get some answers and Toby is doing better soon.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

luvs2laff75 said:


> Our vet said he's doing okay, but as his momma, I feel like something is bothering him but I have no idea what. I just wish he could talk and tell me.


Go with your heart ... He is already telling you by whimpering that he is uncomfortable somewhere, or in pain. The panting can also be a sign that he is in pain. It could be something like arthritis bothering his hips. It's always best to check with your vet asap. It's a good idea to make notes of observations you have about when he whimpers, how he is eating and drinking, etc. Those observations can really help the vet in diagnosing.
It may be something very minor.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Did they do any chest/abdominal x-rays? Has he lost weight?


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I'd give him some glucosamine for his back legs. Of course talk to your vet first about his legs. You can always get a second opinion if your not satisfied with your current vet. It might cost you some extra $$$ but if it gives you peace of mind. It might be worth it. I've changed vets before.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Pheno has a variety of side effects, weakness in the back legs and general ataxia among them. This eases a bit as the dog's body adjusts to the medication. Thirst and frequent urination are also Pheno side effects that will get better with time. For what it's worth, all of these side effects are far better than grand mal seizures, which can be deadly.

There is a sticky in the senior forum that includes a PDF for senior care guidelines from the American Veterinary Hospital Association. I highly recommend reading it and taking a copy to your vet.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

is your fur baby on k9data? Please consider entering him and his health status. Ours started with bad hips from a young age, pettite mal seizures at 4 and grand mal seizures at 6. With constant care and military style living he made it to almost 13.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about your Toby. It does sound like the meds may be making him uncomfortable. I too say go with what is your gut instinct, what is in your heart- I'm one to call my vet if I have the slightest inkling my dog is in pain or there is a slight change in behavior or demeanor. My gut instinct is usually correct too. Perhaps a discusion with your vet on the symptoms and whether an adjustment in dosages is possible to help relieve these side effects, without increasing the seizure risk.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you go to a specialist? 

I have a good friend (she's one of my neighbors) who is going through something fairly similar with her labradoodle. In their case, the dog is almost 10 - and just gradually has been getting slower and dealing with increasing mobility issues. He has fairly severe rear-end weakness that comes and goes. 

In their case they started out with a hip dysplasia dx (no hip sockets) - but the vet wasn't convinced that was the cause of all of the symptoms he was having. Among else, there are reflex and responsiveness issues with his back legs. 

They ruled out tick borne diseases and now are focusing on something affecting the nervous system - and they are going to a specialist to hopefully get concrete answers. Admittedly, they were warned that with the nervous system, there are not always clear answers. They are looking at brain tumors or something going on with his spine.

I would think though - it would be possible finding out what's causing problems with your boy and get him more comfortable. He's getting his senior years, but not the geriatric ones yet... he shouldn't be having geriatric symptoms for 2-3 years yet. 

All my very best thoughts and prayers for you. Hope things get better for him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I too am so sorry to hear of your baby's diagnosis. My heart breaks to think of it. I agree with the others. If you feel something is bothering him, please do follow up with your vet. You know him best and like others who have already posted said, it may be something that can be eased with medication. Most of us know exactly what you are going through. So difficult. Prayers for you and Toby.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear Toby isn't doing well. My Daphne had a brain tumor and it was about five months from the diagnosis until things really started to go downhill. She was exhibiting many of the same symptoms you mentioned, but much worse. We tried prednisone as a last resort to try and shrink the tumor, but she didn't tolerate that very well.  It was an awful time. We needed to know that we did all we could do, and beyond that, we didn't want to see her suffer. She told us when it was time. Big hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear Toby is having some issues. And this is where it gets tricky. His symptoms could be side effects but they also could be worsening symptoms of his brain tumor or indicative that something more is going on. Hawk had back end weakness, panting etc. Our vet said it was from the pheno...his new vet decided to x-ray his hips and lower spine and found he also has lumbar sacral issues. They used chiropractic adjustments that gave him some relief. I am sending hugs and prayers to you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, thanks everyone! I didn't expect this much advice when I logged in this morning! So of course yesterday Toby had a good day and seemed much happier. I think I will start keeping a log book... of what his good days are, and other things such as eating/drinking/symptoms. That may help me make The Decision down the road. 

He has been on the Phenobarbital for over a month now, and was starting to have hind leg issues a few months prior to that. The vet did mention that he has a bit of arthritis but didn't do anything about it. Maybe because the brain issue was the pressing matter at the time. I don't want to put him through too many tests and everything because I do know that with his tumor, she said he will probably have a few months to a year before things get bad. But, maybe an x-ray of his hind legs could reveal a lot that I could help with to make him more comfortable. 

Poor boy also has awful allergies (we got an allergy panel done when he's younger and he's even allergic to people!! "human dander" - who would have guessed? LOL) He has chronic yeasty ear infections and scratches, shakes and whimpers about that a lot. His ears usually look like cauliflower even though we put the steroid drops in  

Thank you again for your comments, it gave me some things to think about and some things to look into.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a thread you might want to look at-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...andard/292842-laser-therapy-chiropractor.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*



luvs2laff75 said:


> Wow, thanks everyone! I didn't expect this much advice when I logged in this morning! So of course yesterday Toby had a good day and seemed much happier. I think I will start keeping a log book... of what his good days are, and other things such as eating/drinking/symptoms. That may help me make The Decision down the road.
> 
> He has been on the Phenobarbital for over a month now, and was starting to have hind leg issues a few months prior to that. The vet did mention that he has a bit of arthritis but didn't do anything about it. Maybe because the brain issue was the pressing matter at the time. I don't want to put him through too many tests and everything because I do know that with his tumor, she said he will probably have a few months to a year before things get bad. But, maybe an x-ray of his hind legs could reveal a lot that I could help with to make him more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating us on Toby and perhaps an xray of his hips would help.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Now Toby suddenly started peeing and pooping in the house, even with us here. He has never done that before. A definite sudden change in behavior  I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending you a hug...hope tomorrow is better for both of you...


----------

